# Splicing regular electric fence wire and polywire??



## KYBOY (Feb 28, 2008)

Can you splice regular fence wire and polywire effectively and still keep a good charge? Have you tried it?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Easy, just loop them together.
Have done it lots.
If you are tieing poly onto an existing wire and going off at an angle, just tie it off then tie half hitches down the wire with the extra poly.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

i have tried it. unbraided the poly and exposed a section of the filament to wrap directly onto the regular wire. it worked I guess. but I was very unhappy with the performance of the poly and tape fencing in general. it just gave a really pathetic zap in my opinion. thats just an evaluation from accidentally touching electric fence over the years for comparison and the fact that it didn't contain the horses well.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It will work better if you take some copper wire and wrap the splice, too.


----------



## mtcougar832 (Jun 28, 2008)

Half hitches/wrapping help - but in my experience poly wire doesn't have a good charge anyway.


----------

